# accusump or sump extension? pros cons?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all, i need to extend my sump but stumbled across the accusump system. How do you rate these?

I can see it being my choice over a extended sump on the simple fact of cost and not having to remove the engine to fit it. Along with it pre oiling the engine before starting. To me its a no brainer to buy this over a extended sump

My question is. When you loose oil pressure and this accusump thing squirts extra oil in for you. Well dont it end up over filling your sump untill it sucks its 3 litres of oil back into its system?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Accusump all the way.Brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully Toby can shed some light.

Got to say I like the look of those too so will be interested in any comments.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have both. Makes oil changes twice as expensive, but it's worth it 

The Accusump maintains a constant equilibrium with the oil system. Basically, when you let off the throttle and let the engine drop to idle, oil pressure plummets as fast as the RPMs. But with an Accusump, the pressure "crash" is dampened. The Accusump never empties fully, unless the engine is off and you forget to shut it off, or if you open the valve without turning on the engine, then yeah, after about half a minute the thing is empty.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

be forewarned though - Accusumps tend to require creative plumbing:


















All that -10AN hose looping around the oil filter - that's the Accusump plumbing, checkvalve, manual shutoff valve, and back into the oil system. The second pic is a closeup of where the Accusump tees into the oil return. The Accusump itself is in the boot, with a long -10AN braided hose running all the way back there.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

if i was to mount mine above or below the intercooler am i right in thinking i would need only 1-2 meter of pipe (-10) to get to the oil filter where its teed into it? 

Also as the one im looking at has a electric valve i wouldnt have the manual bit you have would i? 

Basically alot more simple fitment?


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

If you build your sump the right way, you probably wont need a accusump.

But, it is a very smart product. 

I dont have one in my car, done lots and lots trackdays, never had any problem with airpockets in the oilsystem. 

Asim


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

the electric valve is bulky. If you can fit the sump around your intercooler then yes, that's a great place. But these things are rather big.

Frankly, if you've got to choose between an extended sump and an Accusump, go with the extended. A lot easier to deal with. But an Accusump does two things and extended sump can't, well, three things - it dampens changes in oil pressure - oil pressure neither spikes nor plummets suddenly. I think they call this "surge control". It preoils the engine - since installing my Accusump, my engine has never, ever been started with zero oil pressure. 7 bars of pressure in a full Accusump will bring the engine up to about 2 bars pressure before you even turn the key. And if your oil pump breaks, you have a maybe ten seconds to shut your engine down. Although this last bit would be hard to see if you're caning it on a track. Basically, you'd have to realize your oil pressure is slowly but surely dropping, while the engine is going and it should be stable or rising. I don't look at any of my gauges while driving hard, so I rely on flashing idiot lights (warning lamps) to tell me if something is amiss. My oil warning is set to go off when pressure drops to 3 bars.

All of this is driven my a Tomei oil pump btw. I've got 9.5 liters of oil in a fairly convoluted system, which surely puts a bit more load on the oil pump than a stock setup.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Got an Accusump fitted.

Extended sumps may cause an issue round my area, as they limit ground clearance and there are lots of sleeping policemen!

Like Kismet, it is boot mounted.

Would try and take pics, but car is in the shop having the engine rebuilt..........wasn't oil starvation though!!

Cheers,


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think i have more room than you 32 boys. I have a 34, am i correct thinking that? 

Im sure i have seen a pic somewhere of it mounted to the front of a 34. 

Am i correct thinking there is only actually one oil pipe to connect?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

found that picture. Its on the BORG that RIPS rebuilt (r33) however it seems to be missing the aircon rad so maybe it wont fit like i would of liked. 

Do you think there would be enough room on top of the intercooler? 

I would really like to keep my boot space.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Where exatly do you guys fit the accusump in the engine's oiling system? I have one laying around too, waiting to go on my rb when I take her out this winter but Ihaven't got a clue how the plumb it in...

I also have an extended sump... for extra security and engine lifetime


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i think you plume it into a sandwich plate at the oil filter or T off it if you already have a oil cooler kit etc. 

Can someone confirm?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think the front bumper bar will take up the space above the FMIC, so no dice there.

I don't have the R34 engine bay layout memorized, but if you moved a few things around, like threw out the windscreen washer bottle and coolant reservoir (replacing that with an aftermarket unit, I forget who makes it but it's like a breather system and you end up with two(?) smaller coolant tanks), you could fit it in the engine bay, IF you get rid of the pressure gauge and use a 90 degree fitting off the other end. (you don't really need the pressure gauge, air is pumped in with a normal bicycle tire-type valve, and you can read pressure directly off that. You might be able to fit a 2 quart Accusump in that case. Maybe. You'd have to have a fair bit of it tucked inside of one of the front fenders.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

what is the height of these? I can only find a diameter size. Toby is your a 3 quart one? 22" long i think?

P.S, paint your strut brace and rocker covers. Its the only thing letting that engine bay down ! LOL.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Canton Racing Products - Accusump Tech

id be paranoid if the lowest part of my car was.... the oil drain plug


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

souroull said:


> Canton Racing Products - Accusump Tech
> 
> id be paranoid if the lowest part of my car was.... the oil drain plug


Then you should not run a car with lowered springs, low profile tyres, big exhaust that can rub the asphalt, front splitter etc etc etc...

I broke my sump once, but that was my own fault, trying to run over a big rock

:chairshot


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

souroull said:


> Canton Racing Products - Accusump Tech
> 
> id be paranoid if the lowest part of my car was.... the oil drain plug


thanks for the link.


----------



## chris.deyoung (Dec 28, 2008)

I hear these things require rebuilds after so long...can anyone comment on how long they work good for?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I did touch up my engine bay, it's all good now 

I thought my extended sump would make the drain plug the lowest part of my car as I'm lowered quite a bit from stock ride height...but turns out, it's my DOWNPIPE! Huge, fat Mines 4" downpipe, sticks out lower than the extended sump. It gets scraped sometimes over speed bumps.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

a bit off topic... 4 inch front pipes??? Ive NEVER seen them. Got a link?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

4 inch front pipes are usually custom made, quite a few of our cars have them,

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

does anyone know the actual size of these things. I can only find the length and diameter. Need to know the height that they sit.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

if you want to mount it horizontally its going to be length x width x height, with width and height = the diameter

the biggest accusump in that site is 22 long 4 1/4 diameter which would make it 22"x 4.25" x 4.25"

if you mount it upright the length becomes the height and the other 2 remain the same as diameter.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks. Maths was never my strong point LOL


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

haha i bet you confused diameter with circumference


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Piggaz said:


> a bit off topic... 4 inch front pipes??? Ive NEVER seen them. Got a link?


let me see if I can't dig up a picture. The pipe is clearly marked "Mines" and after the two pipes merge into one, it's 4" diameter - my 3" ID decat pipe is actually a sort of restriction! On the other end, it bolts right up to my Tomei turbo elbows.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> Im sure i have seen a pic somewhere of it mounted to the front of a 34.


On my 34 i have mine mounted vertically behind the drivers head light - sorry cant find a pic dude


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

my exhaust (the muffler box has since been deleted and replaced with straight pipe:


----------



## chris.deyoung (Dec 28, 2008)

Whats the service life on an accusump?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

souroull said:


> haha i bet you confused diameter with circumference


Yes i had mate, someone p.med me with my error!


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Bringing a bit of a old topic back to life :wavey:????


What sort of power is this kit needed for ???? 


I have bought a GT-R 34 and its running on 1.3 bar boost and 540HP with no extended sump, 


what would you  Skyline gurus say ????


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Not 4" or 100mm ...its 70mm into 80mm is the mines pipe.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

XashskylineX said:


> Bringing a bit of a old topic back to life :wavey:????
> 
> 
> What sort of power is this kit needed for ????
> ...



its nothing to do with power mate. its to do with cornering speed/grip. simples.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i would most definitely get an extended sump especially with the rb engine as this engine does have a habit of spinning bearings,due to a sudden lack of oil starvation,which is not the most pleasant experience i can tell you,with regard to an accusump if you do a lot of track time i would say you would be crazy not to fit one for the extra peace of mind,ideally have both i do live across the road from brands hatch and most dedicated track cars i see there have an accusump.


simon


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in surrey which has loads of speed bumps, so I would be wary of an extended sump even though my GTR isn't that low. I have a Tomei baffle & accusump fitted.

If you live where there aren't too many speed humps, then deeper sump would be good.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Just get a decent one made up which is no lower than the cross member. Mine holds 9.5 litres and is not the lowest point.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

markM3 said:


> I live in surrey which has loads of speed bumps, so I would be wary of an extended sump even though my GTR isn't that low. I have a Tomei baffle & accusump fitted.
> 
> If you live where there aren't too many speed humps, then deeper sump would be good.


Exactly the reason I didn't fit a bigger sump.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

9.5 litre which is nowhere near the lowest point under the car.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Piggaz said:


> 9.5 litre which is nowhere near the lowest point under the car.


do you have any more pic's 

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Piggaz said:


> 9.5 litre which is nowhere near the lowest point under the car.


Could be my eye but is the sump plug not the lowest part of the sump there?

Is that a 'brand' item or 'home-made'. Either way looks safer than the others I saw.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Cris said:


> Could be my eye but is the sump plug not the lowest part of the sump there?
> 
> Is that a 'brand' item or 'home-made'. Either way looks safer than the others I saw.


"Racepace Motorsport" in Melbourne, Australia.


----------

